# Inzest bleibt in Deutschland strafbar



## Vreen (13. März 2008)

richtig oder falsch?
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,541179,00.html


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Naja, jedem das seine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (13. März 2008)

Ich bin kein Biologie, glaube aber dass Inzest bei einer Kindeszeuges durchaus zu Komplikationen/Schädigungen beim Kind führen _kann_. Allerdings kann das auch jedem anderen passieren. Und wo die Liebe hinfällt, hat das Gesetz sich nicht einzumischen. Schon gar nicht wenn es zum Großteil auf den Moralbusch klopft. Ich habe den Artikel nicht gelesen, glaube aber alle Kinder von den beiden sind gesund!? Also gerade in dem Fall, kann ich deshalb eine Bestrafung absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das Gericht und seine Entscheidung hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Objektivität, sondern in diesem Fall nur noch mit der Verteidigung moralischer Wertvorstellungen zu tun.


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

dummheit -.-


----------



## -PuRity- (13. März 2008)

Schwieriges Thema.

Grundsätzlich ist es mir meistens recht egal was andere Menschen machen und für richtig halten solang dabei niemand Schaden nimmt.
Und das ist halt bei Inzest der springende Punkt, da Inzestkinder bekanntlich eine stark erhöhte Chance auf Genetische Defekte haben.

Abgesehen davon find ich das ganze irgendwie abartig und die Vorstellung mit meiner Schwester zu schlafen äußerst skurill und seltsam (ums sehr höflich auszudrücken^^).


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Vreeeeeeeeeeeeni! Wb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt:


Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Biologie, glaube aber dass Inzest bei einer Kindeszeuges durchaus zu Komplikationen/Schädigungen beim Kind führen _kann_. Allerdings kann das auch jedem anderen passieren. Und wo die Liebe hinfällt, hat das Gesetz sich nicht einzumischen. Schon gar nicht wenn es zum Großteil auf den Moralbusch klopft. Ich habe den Artikel nicht gelesen, glaube aber alle Kinder von den beiden sind gesund!? Also gerade in dem Fall, kann ich deshalb eine Bestrafung absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das Gericht und seine Entscheidung hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Objektivität, sondern in diesem Fall nur noch mit der Verteidigung moralischer Wertvorstellungen zu tun.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Mich würde mal intressieren, wann haben sie erfahren das sie Geschwister sind.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Biologie, glaube aber dass Inzest bei einer Kindeszeuges durchaus zu Komplikationen/Schädigungen beim Kind führen _kann_.



Ca. 50% aller Kinder aus Inzestbeziehungen haben irgendwelche Behinderungen. 



Thrawns schrieb:


> Allerdings kann das auch jedem anderen passieren.



Sicherlich. Es ist in Deutschland z.B. Eltern mit erblicher Vorbelastungen, die zu 100% zu einer Behinderung des Kindes führt, erlaubt Kinder zu zeugen. 



Thrawns schrieb:


> Und wo die Liebe hinfällt, hat das Gesetz sich nicht einzumischen.



Pass auf was du sagst, gerade lieferst du eine super Entschuldigung für alle Sexualstraftäter. 



Thrawns schrieb:


> Schon gar nicht wenn es zum Großteil auf den Moralbusch klopft. Ich habe den Artikel nicht gelesen, glaube aber alle Kinder von den beiden sind gesund!?



Soweit ich weiß sind zwei ihrer vier Kinder behindert. 



Thrawns schrieb:


> Also gerade in dem Fall, kann ich deshalb eine Bestrafung absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das Gericht und seine Entscheidung hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Objektivität, sondern in diesem Fall nur noch mit der Verteidigung moralischer Wertvorstellungen zu tun.



Sämtliche Rechtsprechungen verteidigen irgendwelche Moralvorstellungen, daran ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. März 2008)

Ganz frech von der _Sueddeutschen Zeitung_ geklaut:


> [...]
> Was soll die Strafnorm, die Frankreich unter Napoleon schon 1811 abgeschafft hat? Ginge es um den Schutz vor genetisch geschädigtem Nachwuchs, so müsste ja allen Personen mit Erbkrankheiten die Fortpflanzung verboten werden. Unmöglich. Ginge es um den Schutz der Familie, dann dürfte das Verbot nicht auf leibliche Verwandte beschränkt werden. Ginge es um den Schutz vor Missbrauch, dann gibt es dafür andere, spezielle Schutzvorschriften im Strafgesetzbuch. Wozu also dient das Inzestverbot?
> Es dient letztlich dem Wohl der Kinder, denen das mit Strafe bewehrte Tabu zu einem unbefangenen Aufwachsen verhelfen soll. In einer Zeit, in der so viel über die Verwahrlosung von Kindern geredet wird, in der Misshandlungsfälle Aufsehen erregen, ist es verständlich, dass der Gesetzgeber sich bisher nicht hat durchringen können, eine Norm zu streichen, die schon die Gefahr des Ausnutzens familiärer Nähebeziehungen bannen will. Und es ist verständlich, wenn das Verfassungsgericht diese Entscheidung des Gesetzgebers akzeptiert.
> Unverständlich aber ist die Härte, mit der die Justiz im konkreten Einzelfall verfährt.
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema.



Und deshalb doch gerade so "schön". 



-PuRity- schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es mir meistens recht egal was andere Menschen machen und für richtig halten solang dabei niemand Schaden nimmt.



Dem stimme ich mal einfach so zu. 



-PuRity- schrieb:


> Und das ist halt bei Inzest der springende Punkt, da Inzestkinder bekanntlich eine stark erhöhte Chance auf Genetische Defekte haben.



Man verbietet niemanden in Deutschland Kinder zu zeugen, selbst wenn er so erblich vorbelastet ist, dass mit 100% Chance alle seine/ihre Kinder ihr Leben lang behindert werden. 



-PuRity- schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon find ich das ganze irgendwie abartig und die Vorstellung mit meiner Schwester zu schlafen äußerst skurill und seltsam (ums sehr höflich auszudrücken^^).



Das ist mehr als verständlich. Die Natur verhindert (wegen der erblichen Schäden, die entstehen können) das Enstehen sexueller Empfindungen der eigenen Geschwister gegenüber. Die meisten Inzestelieben kommen dadurch zustande, dass sich Geschwister kennen lernen, die ihre Bruder/Schwester nie kennen gelernt haben und in dem Moment wo sie sich trafen vielleicht garnicht wussten, das sie Geschwister sind, sich ineinander verlieben und Kinder bekommen. Manche wunder sich vielleicht warum sie den gleichen Nachnahmen haben finden das aber nur skurril und wunderlich (immerhin gibt es Studien, die belegen, dass die meisten Menschen sich zu anderen mit dem gleichen Nachnamen eher hingezogen fühlen als zu anderen) . Spätestens bei der Hochzeit oder bei einem anderen treffen der Schwiegereltern (von denen natürlich jeweils der Vater/Mutter des anderen dabei ist) dürfte dem Ehepaar und den anwesenden klar werden, dass diese Ehe eine Inzestehe wäre.


----------



## Chrissian (13. März 2008)

> Und wo die Liebe hinfällt, hat das Gesetz sich nicht einzumischen.



also das seh ich auch so,niemand hat sich überhaupt in das leben eines menschen einzumischen,ausser dieser schadet jemand anderem.

und wenn die liebe bei beiden seiten ist,ist es ja gut.

aber inzest ist n schwieriges thema,wenn es wirklich so sein sollte,dass sich geschwister lieben sollten,sollen sie halt eine beziehung haben,aber es ist ja erwiesen,dass die kinder von denen halt schwere behinderungne haben können,und deswegen sollte man nicht egoistisch einfach kinder in die welt setzen,und es dann lieber sein lassen,lieber kein kind,als ein behindertes.


----------



## shadow24 (13. März 2008)

was ich so kurios an dem ganzen Inzestverbot finde,ist, dass es auf dem Alten Testament basiert...
ich frage mich wie die Ur-Christen den Sündenfall und die Arche Noah erklären konnten, wenn einerseits geschwisterliche Liebe nach der Bibel verboten wurde, aber gleichzeitig die Frage auftaucht ob wir nicht alle miteinander verwandt sind,wenn es anfangs nur Adam und Eva und später lediglich die Familie Noah gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> aber inzest ist n schwieriges thema,wenn es wirklich so sein sollte,dass sich geschwister lieben sollten,sollen sie halt eine beziehung haben,





Chrissian schrieb:


> aber es ist ja erwiesen,dass die kinder von denen halt schwere behinderungne haben können,und deswegen sollte man nicht egoistisch einfach kinder in die welt setzen,



Man sollte es sich zumindest gut überlegen, genau das würde ich auch erblich Vorbelasteten sagen deren Kinder mit einer viel höheren Chance behindert werden als die von Inzestbeziehungen und denen ist es wie schon gesagt auch gestattet Kinder zu zeugen. 



Chrissian schrieb:


> und es dann lieber sein lassen,lieber kein kind,als ein behindertes.



Da könnte man jetzt reininterpretieren, dass man behinderte Kinder am besten gleich umbringen sollte, aber ich glaube nicht, dass du das sagen wolltest. Viel eher denke, dass du meinst, dass Behinderte (Kinder) unglücklicher wären als unbehinderte. Aber dem ist nicht so, nur weil du dir nicht vorstellen kannst als z.B. Querschnittsgelähmter ein glückliches Leben zu führen heißt das nicht, dass die Betroffenen dies genauso empfinden.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie die Ur-Christen den Sündenfall und die Arche Noah erklären konnten, wenn einerseits geschwisterliche Liebe nach der Bibel verboten wurde,



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die Bibel irgendwo ausdrücklich Inzest verbietet aber ich bin ja auch keine Theologe. 



shadow24 schrieb:


> aber gleichzeitig die Frage auftaucht ob wir nicht alle miteinander verwandt sind,wenn es anfangs nur Adam und Eva und später lediglich die Familie Noah gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man darf ja auch mit seiner Cousine schlafen, das ist gesellschaftlich anerkannt und besonders im letzten Jahrhundert oft geschehen in den oberen Schichten der Gesellschaft damit Land/Geld/etc. in der Familie bleibt. Das wir alle (laut der Bibel) von Adam und Eva, Noah und seiner Frau abstammen ist also kein Grund keinen Sex zu haben, auch für den überzeugtesten Christen, der die Bibel wörtlich nimmt.


----------



## shadow24 (13. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die Bibel irgendwo ausdrücklich Inzest verbietet aber ich bin ja auch keine Theologe.
> Man darf ja auch mit seiner Cousine schlafen, das ist gesellschaftlich anerkannt und besonders im letzten Jahrhundert oft geschehen in den oberen Schichten der Gesellschaft damit Land/Geld/etc. in der Familie bleibt. Das wir alle (laut der Bibel) von Adam und Eva, Noah und seiner Frau abstammen ist also kein Grund keinen Sex zu haben, auch für den überzeugtesten Christen, der die Bibel wörtlich nimmt.


naja,wenn Adam und Eva beispielsweise 2 Kinder hatten sind es ja eigentlich nicht Cousinen oder Cousins,oder?
und wenn du dir den Bericht intensiver anschaust, den Vreen reingesetzt hat, kannst du tatsächlich dort nachlesen(unter dem Stichwort:mehr), dass das Inzestverbot auf das Alte Testament zurückzuführen ist. brauch man gar kein Theologe zu sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (13. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Pass auf was du sagst, gerade lieferst du eine super Entschuldigung für alle Sexualstraftäter.



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, als ich das geschrieben habe. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Liebe von beiden Personen ausgeht. Das schließt schon einen Großteil der Sexualstraftäter aus. Und auch hier muss man sich fragen, ab wann ein 'Kind' selbst entscheiden darf ob es eine Liebesbeziehung (welcher Art auch immer) zu einem Erwachsenen aufbaut. Das ist wohl sehr personenabhängig und geht auch in den Bereich von sexuellen 'Kindesmissbrauch' in Verbindung mit Strafen, Krankheit, etc. Finde das führt hier am Thema vorbei.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind zwei ihrer vier Kinder behindert.


In diesem Fall also durchaus zu kritisieren. Aber das ist ein Kinderwunsch dann wohl grundsätzlich, bei dem ein erhöhtes Risiko auf Behinderung besteht. Und selbst da stellt sich die Frage: ist es moralisch verwerflich behinderte Kinder zu bekommen, auch wenn eine Behinderung frühzeitig erkannt wird oder eine erhöhte Chance betsteht? Darüber müsste in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch diskutiert werden. Und natürlich, wieso der Gesetzgeber da mit zweierlei Maß misst. In diesem Zusammenhang, meinte ich auch die Verteidigung veralteter Wertvorstellungen.




Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sämtliche Rechtsprechungen verteidigen irgendwelche Moralvorstellungen, daran ist nichts auszusetzen.



Das ist prinzipiell richtig, aber hier muss man unterscheiden zwischen Moralvorstellungen die z.B. andere Menschen schützen sollen und damit auch aus objektiver Sicht Sinn ergeben oder Moralverstellungen, die verteidigt werden der Etikette wegen. Und genau letzteres scheint für mich hier der Fall zu sein. Denn aus Kinderschutzgründen, kann dieses Urteil ja eindeutig nicht gesehen werden. Das hast du mit deinem Beispiel der 100%-Wahrscheinlichkeit durch Gendefekte ein behindertes Kind zu bekommen, ja selbst gezeigt.


----------



## kokiman (13. März 2008)

Solange man ein Kondom benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Leute: Lest die Bibel mal erstmal bevor ihr sowas behauptet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Is jetzt de facto an shadow gerichtet)

Allein die "Adam und Eva waren ja auch die einzigen Menschen"-Theorie hinkt, huhuuuu und wer hat euch erzählt die wären Geschwister gewesen? O.o -> Das mit deren kindern wiederrum stimmt, wobei selbst der blödeste kain und Abel kennen sollte und damit wissen müsste das es auf jedenfall merh als 2 Kinder waren!

Damit kommen wir Zum Thema "Familie Noah", tja, Inzucht, ganz recht, allerdings war das damals noch anders als heute, da diemenschliche Rasse (um das jetzt mal so auszudrücken) insgesamt noch viel Krankheitsfreier etc war, einfach wiederstandsfähiger.

Verboten wird Inzucht im alten Testament übrigens NICHT, dafür aber im NEUEN (Doch Vorischt, die "Alle Menschen stammen von den gleichen ab Theorie" greift hier ebenfalls nicht, da das neue Testament lediglich das heiraten/schlafen von/mit Vater, Mutter Bruder, Schwester, Sohn und Tochter verbietet)


Nur um euch mal aufzuklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Allein die "Adam und Eva waren ja auch die einzigen Menschen"-Theorie hinkt, huhuuuu und wer hat euch erzählt die wären Geschwister gewesen? O.o



Man könnte jetzt argumentieren, dass Eva ja laut dem Alten Testament aus der Rippe Adams erschaffen wurde und somit das gleiche Erbmaterial wie Adam gehabt haben dürfte. Bei einem religiösen Werk aber so biologisch zu argumentieren halte ich für falsch.



Foertel schrieb:


> -> Das mit deren kindern wiederrum stimmt, wobei selbst der blödeste kain und Abel kennen sollte und damit wissen müsste das es auf jedenfall merh als 2 Kinder waren!



Was aber an der Inzucht nichts ändern würde. 



Foertel schrieb:


> Damit kommen wir Zum Thema "Familie Noah", tja, Inzucht, ganz recht, allerdings war das damals noch anders als heute, da diemenschliche Rasse (um das jetzt mal so auszudrücken) insgesamt noch viel Krankheitsfreier etc war, einfach wiederstandsfähiger.



Medizinisch gesehen wird man durch die von naturnahem Leben sich bildenden Resistenzen gegen Krankheiten nicht widerstandsfähiger Gendeffekten gegenüber. 



Foertel schrieb:


> Verboten wird Inzucht im alten Testament übrigens NICHT, dafür aber im NEUEN (Doch Vorischt, die "Alle Menschen stammen von den gleichen ab Theorie" greift hier ebenfalls nicht, da das neue Testament lediglich das heiraten/schlafen von/mit Vater, Mutter Bruder, Schwester, Sohn und Tochter verbietet)
> Nur um euch mal aufzuklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich fragen wo genau Inzest verboten wird? Nicht das ich dir nicht glauben würde, aber die Bibelstelle wüsste ich trotzdem gerne.


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Also laut Bibel sogar mit Todesstrafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leviticus 20:11
 11 " 'If a man sleeps with his father's wife, he has dishonored his father. Both the man and the woman must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

Leviticus 20:12
 12 " 'If a man sleeps with his daughter-in-law, both of them must be put to death. What they have done is a perversion; their blood will be on their own heads.

Leviticus 20:17
 17 " 'If a man marries his sister, the daughter of either his father or his mother, and they have sexual relations, it is a disgrace. They must be cut off before the eyes of their people. He has dishonored his sister and will be held responsible.



ZB, gibt noch enige mehr Stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Bei den 2 die sich vorher nicht kannten .. kann man auch nix dafür^^

aber bei burder /schwester (oder schlimmer vater tochter ..) finde ich es schon nicht okay ..

Es ist halt einfach das diese person immer in deinem Bekanntenkreis ist und man mit so jemandem sex und kinder bekommt .. nunja

Strafbar soll es nicht sein nur etwas unmoralisch ..
den wa(h)re liebe soll man nicht verbieten


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

ist doch in den ländlichen landstrichen diverser bundesländer gang und gebe...

jetzt müssen die nur noch das feuer entdecken und die welt is wieder in ordnung :] herrlich


----------



## shadow24 (14. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Leute: Lest die Bibel mal erstmal bevor ihr sowas behauptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hi,erstmal schön das sich ein Pala auch im RL mit religiösem auseinandersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mein ich im Ernst)
aber auch für dich nochmal:schau bitte unter den Text, welchen Vreen extra hier reingesetzt hat nach und klick auf das rotgeränderte Feld.dort wird die Inzest-Geschichte nochmal spezifisch erläutert.
und weil ich religiöse Palas mag setz ich extra für dich auch die kopierte Passage hier rein:

Unsere heutige Bestrafung der "Blutschande" geht zurück auf das Alte Testament, wenn auch erst lange nach Abraham: Das 3. Buch Moses verbot den Israeliten - in ausdrücklicher Abgrenzung von den ägyptischen Verhältnissen - die Ehe und auch den außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr innerhalb der nächsten Blutsverwandtschaft und Schwägerschaft: Gerade weil sich die Israeliten nicht mit anderen Völkern vermischen wollten, sich damit aber innerhalb des relativ kleinen Volkes zwangsläufig vielfältige Verwandtschaftsbeziehungen ergaben, sollten offenbar Inzestverbote für den engsten Familienkreis verhindern, dass dies allzu schädliche Folgen für den Genpool hatte...

da ich kein Theologe bin, kann ich leider nicht den Wahrheitsgehalt dieses Textes überprüfen,aber ich vermute das dafür wohl schon anständig recherchiert wurde
mfg der Mit-Pala-Streiter  

PS:auch nochmal für alle,die hier auf der Schiene "genetische Schäden" rumreiten, empfehle ich den rotgeränderten Text anzuklicken...


----------



## lars1988 (14. März 2008)

Hm , ich finds zwar irgendwie ekelhaft...aber wenn die sich schützen beim sex....dann sollte jeder machen was er will...


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2008)

Das witzige an diesem Thread: Wenn man ihn in der Vorschau oder im Ticker sieht, steht da nur: "Inzest bleibt in Deutschland" - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (14. März 2008)

also was ich mich frage ist, was soll jetzt die strafe bringen? 2,5 Jahre im Knast .. und dann? Der Staat zerstört mit dieser strafe eigentlich eine familie! ganz egal ob legal oder nicht, oder was meint ihr, dass die frau es dann leichter hat, wenn ihr mann im knast sitzt? ich finde das idiotisch, nein mehr als nur idiotisch. was ist dann nach den 2,5 jahren? ist es dann abgetan, dass die beiden 4 kinder gezeugt haben?

armes deutschland


----------



## dejaspeed (14. März 2008)

4 Kinder von denen 2 Behinderungen aufweisen und das ist schon Grund genug einen Menschen schon durch den weiteren Verbot von inzest sowas zu ersparen.


----------



## shadow24 (14. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> also was ich mich frage ist, was soll jetzt die strafe bringen? 2,5 Jahre im Knast .. und dann? Der Staat zerstört mit dieser strafe eigentlich eine familie! ganz egal ob legal oder nicht, oder was meint ihr, dass die frau es dann leichter hat, wenn ihr mann im knast sitzt? ich finde das idiotisch, nein mehr als nur idiotisch. was ist dann nach den 2,5 jahren? ist es dann abgetan, dass die beiden 4 kinder gezeugt haben?
> 
> armes deutschland


die Frau, der Mann und das Kind haben es dann bestimmt nicht leichter,aber Mann und Frau haben nunmal eine Straftat nach deutscher Gesetzgebung begangen und dann muss man auch mit den Konsequenzen leben...
wenn du so argumentierst dürften ja junge Familienväter, die z.B. eine Bank überfallen auch nicht mit Knast bestraft werden
und die Höhe der Strafe soll Neugierige abschrecken....
ob das alles moralisch richtig ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


----------



## Haxxler (14. März 2008)

Ich finde wenn sich zwei wirklich lieben ist es scheiß egal ob es geschwister sind. Aber sie sollten vielleicht nicht unbedingt Kinder in die Welt setzten, wenn das Risiko einer behinderung so hoch ist. Können ja eins adoptieren oder so aber gründsätzlich eine Beziehung verbieten halte ich für Dumbfuck.


----------



## DamokIes (6. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> richtig oder falsch?
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,541179,00.html




Ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür, Inzest zu verbieten bzw. das Inzestverbot aufrecht zu erhalten!
Traurigerweise kommt es immer wieder zu solchen Fällen. Und das, wo doch jedem klar sein sollte, 
dass es durch die Vererbungslehre nachgewiesenen genetischen Deffekten kommen kann.
Man sieht ja, was dabei herauskommt wenn so eine, offensichtlich aus Inzucht heraus resultierende,
Missgeburt in diesem Forum andere Textersteller flamed ohne deren Texte jedoch gelesen zu haben.
Für solche Leute, ist es auch ein leichtes, Textinhalte von augenscheinlich seriös wirkenden Seiten
in Spieleplattformforen zu verlinken um sich so als intellektuell zu profilieren, anstatt sich selbst 
einen eigenen Text auszudenken.
Also: Stoppt Inzucht!


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die Diskussion von *vor einem Jahr* noch gehaltvoll weitergeführt wird.


----------



## Thront (6. April 2009)

positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




abhalten wird es aber keinen


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Zuerst einmal für Foertel: Danke! Ist echt schwer, hier jemanden zu finden, der mindestens vor einem Monat mal ne Bibel in der Hand hatte!

Ich bin selber Christ, obwohl spiel(t)e Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dies is eine andere Geschichte...

Ich wollte eine neue Perspektive in dieses Thema bringen.



> Und wo die Liebe hinfällt, hat das Gesetz sich nicht einzumischen.



Ich frage mich, wieviele Menschen wirklich wahrhaftige Liebe führen. Nähmlich die Agape-Liebe. Wieviele Ehen werden heutzutage geschieden? War dass jeder 3.? Etwa so oder? 
Hinzu kommt, das heutzutage das töten von Kindern legalisiert wurde (Abtreibung). Wenn man es wissenschaftlich anschaut, heissts, dass es erst ein Kind is, wenn es auf der Welt ist, und nnicht im Bauch. Aber auch das kleine Ding im Bauch hat eine Seele! Und es ist legal, einfach Menschenleben zu vernichten, nur um seinen Spass haben zu können! Das ist Egoismus in Rein-Kultur...

Ich  hoffe ich habe meine Stellungsnahme genug veranschaulicht... Ich zweifle an einer wirklichen Liebe zwischen den geschwistern. Allerdings kenne ich sie nicht persöhnlich und somit kann ich sie nicht verurteilen, schlechte Menschen zu sein, da ich sie wie gesagt nicht kenne...

Edit: Jede 2. Ehe wird geschieden (danke LoD)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2009)

Jau Benji9, setzen wir mehr ungewollte Kinder in die Welt, mit denen die Eltern dann nicht klar kommen. Ist ja jeder mit tausenden von Euros im Plus ... also her mit den Kindern. 

[/ironieoff]

Man man man. Das was Du für Liebe hältst, ist nichts weiter als Hormone. Pure und primitive Instinkte. Aber ist ja klar, dass ein Christ sowas nicht akzeptieren kann. (Stichwort: Seele) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als nächstes fangen hier Leute im Forum auchnoch an, die Existenz der Dinosaurier zu verleugnen und dann dauert es nichtmehr lange, bis wir bei der "Die-Erde-ist-eine-Scheibe"-Theorie angekommen sind.
Ich bin heilfroh, dass Religionen immermehr an Stellenwert in unserer Gesellschaft verlieren. Leider noch lange nicht genug ...


----------



## Illuminatos (7. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich persönlich nichts mit Incest anfangen kann, muss ich sagen, dass es mir egal ist, wenn z.B. Geschwister sexuelle handlungen vollziehen. Wenn sie sich wirklich 'lieben' erst recht. ABER wenn sie dann ein Kind zeugen, hörts auch mit meiner Tolleranz auf. Ich meine, schön und gut, Familie gründen hin oder her, aber was sie dem Kind antun... Selbst wenn das Kind Kerngesund sein sollte...Wie es so schön heißt: Kinder sind grausam und wie soll denn ein Kind reagieren, wenn es sich anhören muss: "Deine Eltern sind Geschwister" ?

Nene, also lieben, sex, etc. von mir aus, wenn es sie glücklich macht, nichts dagegen. Sollte auch niemand verbieten lassen dürfen. Aber bei Kindern...naja.


Grüße


----------



## Tomlin (7. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich bin heilfroh, dass Religionen immermehr an Stellenwert in unserer Gesellschaft verlieren. Leider noch lange nicht genug ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben.

Ohne Religion hätten wir bestimmt weniger Kriege Hunger und Leid auf dieser welt.


----------



## Thront (7. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jau Benji9, setzen wir mehr ungewollte Kinder in die Welt, mit denen die Eltern dann nicht klar kommen. Ist ja jeder mit tausenden von Euros im Plus ... also her mit den Kindern.
> 
> [/ironieoff]
> 
> ...




vollkommen richtig. wie der papst, der nach afrika reist, kondome verbietet und damit 30 jahre präventionsarbeit in einer minute in die tonne kloppt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. April 2009)

Ein wahres Wort  Thront.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ihr habt wohl alle nicht so kapiert, was es heisst, Christ zu sein...

Aber wie sollt ihr auch? Ich lernt ja nur von denen, die euch begegnet. ihr guckt in die Medien und lernt von ihnen. Ihr schaut Fernsehen und lernt von ihm. Ihr trefft euch mti Freunden und lernt von ihnen. Ihr trefft einen Christ und lernt von ihnen.

Aber was ist es, was ihr gelernt habt? Dass man nur alleine mit Durchsetzungsvermögen und Starken Willen durchs Leben kommt? Dass ihr alle anderen runter putzen müsst, um nicht selber der Looser zu sein? Dass ihr eure Ellbogen rausfahren müsst, um respektiert zu werden?


Ich sags euch. Es gibt einen anderen weg, den kleinen Weg, den Weg mit vielen Fallen, Klippen und andere gefahren. Dden weg des Christsein. Den Weg, der Gott mit dir geht. Der weg, der nicht von der Mehrheit begangen wird, sondern nur von eine Handvoll Menschen.
Aber dieser Weg istr es wert. 
Warum?
Ich laufe selber auf diesem. Es ist harte Arbeit, Christ zu sein. Wer Christ ist, hat es nicht leichter (und ihr beweisst es immer wieder). Jesus ging durch die Hölle der Erde mit seinem Leben. Ich fühl mich genauso...


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Der Papst ist auch nur ein Christ. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Der einzige unterschied besteht in der Illusion, dass viele von den Katholiken, ihn als *wichtigen* Menschen ansehen...

Gottes Wort ist Gesetz, nicht das Wort des Papstes. Und Gottes Wort ist festgehalten in der Bibel. Ihr meint soviel über Christen zu wissen? Wann habt ihr das letzte mal eine Bibel in der Hand?

Edit: Damit man meine Posts nicht missversteht. ich bin froh, dass ich diesen Weg gehe... der ist es mir echt wert.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Tomlin schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben.
> 
> Ohne Religion hätten wir bestimmt weniger Kriege Hunger und Leid auf dieser welt.


Dem widerspreche ich ganz klar. Ohne Religionen hätten wir genauso viele Kriege wie jetzt auf der Welt. Man würde sie nur mit anderen Gründen rechtfertigen als mit der Religion. Hunger hingegen gäbe es vermutlich noch wesentlich mehr. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die Hilfswerke da alles zusammenbringen und leisten. Und die meisten (oder vermutlich alle) Hilfswerke werden mit religiösem Gedankengut gegründet und geprägt. Aber Hauptsache immer nur das Schlechte sehen...



Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Papst ist auch nur ein Christ. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Der einzige unterschied besteht in der Illusion, dass wir ihn als *wichtigen* Menschen ansehen...


Bitte korrigiere "wir" zu "wir Katholiken" oder "viele von uns Katholiken". Nicht alle Christen finden gut was der Papst da sagt, erst recht nicht die nicht katholischen Christen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiere "wir" zu "wir Katholiken" oder "viele von uns Katholiken". Nicht alle Christen finden gut was der Papst da sagt, erst recht nicht die nicht katholischen Christen.



I second this!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

K, mach ich schnell. Nur dass ich kein katholike bin,, sondern evangelist (Die Unterschiede Versteh ich nicht... warum gibt es welche? Pls Aufklärung^^)


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> K, mach ich schnell. Nur dass ich kein katholike bin,, sondern evangelist (Die Unterschiede Versteh ich nicht... warum gibt es welche? Pls Aufklärung^^)


o_O ein Evangelist der Papa K.s Worte lauscht, sowas hab ich auch noch nie erlebt.
Ich zitiere am besten einfach mal die evangelisch reformierte Landeskirche des Kantons Zürich


			
				Ch.Scheidegger schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zum Katholizismus lehnt der Protestantismus einen Teil der kirchlichen Tradition ab. - Zum Protestantismus gehören die Kirchen, die ursprünglich oder mittelbar aus der REFORMATION hervorgegangen sind. Während die lutherische, reformierte und die anglikanische Kirche direkt auf die Reformation zurückgehen, setzt die Geschichte der Baptisten und Methodisten erst später ein. Die vielen Teilungen in selbständige Kirchen mit je eigenem Glaubensbekenntnis ist ein Merkmal des Protestantismus, das seit seiner Entstehung kennzeichnend ist. Grund dafür ist die Ablehnung einer kirchlichen Zentralgewalt, eines Papstes. Seit der Reformation haben unterschiedliche theologische Strömungen den Protestantismus immer wieder verändert. Zu nennen sind der Puritanismus und die protestantische Orthodoxie im 17. Jh., der Pietismus im 18. Jh., die liberale Theologie und die Erweckungsbewegung im 19. Jh.
> 
> Die Entstehung der protestantischen Kirchen geht auf die Kritik zurück, die Martin Luther, Huldrych Zwingli und viele andere im 16. Jh. an der mittelalterlichen Kirche geübt haben. Die Reformatoren kritisierten Lehre und Praxis dieser Kirche auf der Grundlage der Bibel. Sie forderten Kirche und Gesellschaft auf, sich allein an der Heiligen Schrift (ohne Tradition, „sola scriptura“) zu orientieren und auf das neu entdeckte Evangelium zu hören. Der mittelalterliche Katholizismus lehrte, dass der Mensch über viele Stufen schliesslich zu seinem Heil gelange. Auf diesem Weg war er auf die Hilfe der Kirche angewiesen, weil diese die zum Heil nötigen oder nützlichen Mittel verwaltete: Sakramente, Wallfahrten, Fasten, Ablässe, Stiftungen usw. Die Reformatoren wandten sich mit dem Argument dagegen, dass das biblische Evangelium etwas anderes lehre: Gott spreche alle Menschen frei von ihren Sünden und lasse ihnen die Strafen nach, wenn sie an das einzig wirksame Mittel, Christus („solus Christus“), glaubten („sola fide“). Das ist die viel zitierte Rechtfertigungslehre, die zusammen mit der Lehre der Schrift („sola scriptura“ statt Bibel plus kirchliche Tradition) zu den Grundpfeilern des Protestantismus gehört und ihn vom Katholizismus wesentlich unterscheidet. Von dieser Grundlage her schafften die protestantischen Kirche bisherige „unevanglische“ religiöse Praktiken und Lehren ab, z.B. die Messe, das Fasten oder die Vorstellung vom Fegefeuer.
> 
> Ch. Scheidegger am 17. September 2001 (bearb.)



Anders gesagt: Unterschiede gibt es viele, aber die wichtigsten sind idR: Protestanten/Evangelische Mitglieder/Reformanten/Anglikaner oder wie auch immer Du sie nennen willst (auch da gibt es Unterschiede, aber die Grundsätze sind eigentlich gleich) anerkennen keinen Menschen als Vertreter Gottes. So etwas gibt es nach evangelischem Glauben nicht. Viele katholische Bräuche und Traditionen werden als "unevangelisch" betrachtet. Beispielsweise kann man nicht einfach wie ein Katholik zum Priester gehen, die Beichte ablegen und alles ist vergessen.
Nach Luthers Gedankengut (Lutherianisch-Evangelischer Glauben) hat Jesus sich damals für die Menschheit geopfert hat um ihre Sünden vergeben zu lassen. Insofern ist es nicht nötig, beichten zu gehen, bzw eigentlich würde man durch eine Beichte das Opfer, das er erbracht hat missbilligen und herabsetzen.
Auch Maria wird im Katholizismus als heilige Mutter Jesus' verehrt. Im Evangelium war sie jedoch lediglich eine normale Frau, mehr nicht. Das ist übrigens ein sehr interessantes Thema, wenn man sich mit Katholiken unterhält, finde ich. Diese wissen oftmals gar nicht dass im Evangelium Maria keine Heilige ist, was recht lange, ausführliche (positive) Diskussionen nach sich ziehen kann.

Ich fasse zusammen: Kein menschlicher Stellvertreter Gottes, heilige Figuren des Katholizismus gelten nicht als heilig (ausser Jesus versteht sich), Bräuche und Traditionen der Katholiken werden zT als unevangelisch betrachtet und daher nicht angewendet.


Sollte meine Aussage nicht korrekt sein bitte ich um Korrektur. Es ist auch recht schwer eine Gesamtaussage über Nicht-Katholische Christen zu machen, da sich die Gedankengänge halt recht unterscheiden. Wenn Du wirklich mehr darüber wissen willst solltest Du Dich über die Reformationskriege, die Gründung des Evangeliums, sowie über Luther, die Anglikaner und die reformierte Kirche generell informieren. Das Thema ist riesig, die meisten Infos die Du suchst, wirst Du aber vermutlich über Luther und Zwingli finden.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> K, mach ich schnell. Nur dass ich kein katholike bin,, sondern evangelist (Die Unterschiede Versteh ich nicht... warum gibt es welche? Pls Aufklärung^^)



Oberhaupt der katholischen kirche ist der papst.
oberhaupt der protestanten jesus/gott.

katholiken verehren heilige
protestanten nicht

katholiken lehnen ökonomische gottesdienste ab
protestanten begrüßen ökonomische gottesdienste

priester/pfarrer der katholischen kirche sind ausschließlich mit der kirsche verheiratet
die der protestanten dürfen heiraten und auch kinder zeugen


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Das sind Infos, die unwichtgi sind für mich. Danke aber für diese Knappe* Zusammenfassung^^jezz bin ich klüger.
Ich bin nur *frei Evangelisch* von meinen Eltern aus. Die sagten unsere Kirche is so. Mir egal, was ich bin, ich bin am Schluss einfach Christ. Wer hat sich diese Aufspaltung von Christen überhaupt ausgedacht?o-O das is mal sowas von ....blöd!

Aber wenn mich Leute Fragen, was ich bin, geb ich "frei-evangelisch" an... Denn mit "Christ" geben sie sich nicht zufrieden.

NAch deiner Aussage, Schwartenmeister, bin ich definitiv nicht in einer katholischen Kirche^^Doch allerdings lehn ich Maria nicht ab, sonder hab tiefen Respekt vor ihr. ich hab mal gehört, was sie getan hat und wie sie gelebt hat, und bin tief beeindruckt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2009)

@Benji9: Ich hatte schon eine Bibel in der Hand.
Ich halte die Bibel für vollkommenen Schwachsinn. Herr der Ringe für Arme. Leitfaden für Pseudogutemenschen.
Ich weiß nicht viel über "Christen" oder was auch immer sie behaupten zu sein. Aber muss man wissen, um zu glauben? 
Du und Milliarden anderer beweisen das Gegenteil.



Davatar schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich ganz klar. Ohne Religionen hätten wir genauso viele Kriege wie jetzt auf der Welt. Man würde sie nur mit anderen Gründen rechtfertigen als mit der Religion. Hunger hingegen gäbe es vermutlich noch wesentlich mehr. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die Hilfswerke da alles zusammenbringen und leisten. Und die meisten (oder vermutlich alle) Hilfswerke werden mit religiösem Gedankengut gegründet und geprägt. Aber Hauptsache immer nur das Schlechte sehen...



In gewisser Hinsicht muss ich zustimmen. In der Vergangenheit hätte es genausoviele, wenn nicht sogar mehr Kriege gegeben. Doch ich denke heutzutage würde sich das relativieren.
Und es geht nicht nur um Krieg, oder darum, hungernden Menschen zu helfen. Es geht um die Freiheit des Menschen. Freies Gedankengut. (Siehe Kondomverbietung, Abtreibungsverbietung, die angeblich existierende Religionfreiheit die meiner Meinung nach NICHT so existiert, wie sie angepriesen wird)


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2009)

Ich bin Freidenker und Christ (röm.-kath.), ein Widerspruch?


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Tonk-Pils: Irgendwie will ich dir widersprechen. Aber ich sehe auf die Welt,und sehe, wie scheisse es ihr geht. Aber würde sie wirklich besser aussehen ohne Christen? 

Ich bin echt traurig, dass du so denkst...


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht viel über "Christen" oder was auch immer sie behaupten zu sein. Aber muss man wissen, um zu glauben?
> Du und Milliarden anderer beweisen das Gegenteil.


Nunja, ich weiss auch nicht zu 100% wie das mit der Luft und meiner Lunge funktioniert (ok hatt ich mal so teilweise in Bio, aber ist lange her) und dennoch hab ich schon an die Luft geglaubt bevor man mir erklärt hat wie ich atme. Insofern hast Du recht, ja man muss nicht wissen um glauben zu können. Dennoch hilft es, zu verstehen woran man glaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> In gewisser Hinsicht muss ich zustimmen. In der Vergangenheit hätte es genausoviele, wenn nicht sogar mehr Kriege gegeben. Doch ich denke heutzutage würde sich das relativieren.
> Und es geht nicht nur um Krieg, oder darum, hungernden Menschen zu helfen. Es geht um die Freiheit des Menschen. Freies Gedankengut. (Siehe Kondomverbietung, Abtreibungsverbietung, die angeblich existierende Religionfreiheit die meiner Meinung nach NICHT so existiert, wie sie angepriesen wird)


Und gerade da würde es Dir enorm helfen zu wissen! Denn wie gesagt: das ist der Papst, der Kondome und Abtreibungen verbietet und das sind einzelne Religionsführer die die Religionsfreiheit des Menschen einschränken. Ein Protestant wird Dir keinen Glauben aufzwingen wollen (naja auch da gibts Fanatiker aber solche gibts in jeder Glaubensgemeinschaft und ebenfalls in jeder politisch angargierten Gemeinschaft), aber anbieten mit ihm darüber zu diskutieren und ihm seinen Weg zu zeigen, wenn Du möchtest. Jetzt klinge ich grad extrem nach Werbeträger der Protestanten, soll so eigentlich nicht sein. Ich möchte lediglich aufzeigen dass es extreme Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Glaubensrichtungen gibt.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur *frei Evangelisch* von meinen Eltern aus. Die sagten unsere Kirche is so. Mir egal, was ich bin, ich bin am Schluss einfach Christ. Wer hat sich diese Aufspaltung von Christen überhaupt ausgedacht?o-O das is mal sowas von ....blöd!
> 
> Aber wenn mich Leute Fragen, was ich bin, geb ich "frei-evangelisch" an... Denn mit "Christ" geben sie sich nicht zufrieden.


Wie gesagt: wenn Du über Luther, Zwingli und die Reformationskriege nachlesen gehst werden vermutlich die meisten Deiner Fragen beantwortet werden. Dass diese Aufspaltung existiert ist ganz und gar nicht blöd. Das hängt damit zusammen dass die Bibel unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird. Da gibt es eben kein "Genausoundnichtanders!". Das ist Interpretationsfrage. Daher gibts eben diese verschiedenen Gruppierungen, weil sie alle unterschiedlich interpretieren. Das Selbe wirst Du übrigens auch in vielen anderen Religionen finden. Mir ist keine bekannt in der jeder sein Gedankengut genau gleich auslegt und interpretiert. Oder um auf Tonks Aussage zu verweisen: genau da gehts ja eben um die Religions- und Meinungsfreiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tonk-Pils: Irgendwie will ich dir widersprechen. Aber ich sehe auf die Welt,und sehe, wie scheisse es ihr geht. Aber würde sie wirklich besser aussehen ohne Christen?
> 
> Ich bin echt traurig, dass du so denkst...


Die Frage ist nicht: wie würde die Welt ohne Christen aussehen, sondern: was kannst Du als Christ dafür tun um die Welt zu verbessern, wenn es ihr Deiner Meinung nach so schlecht geht?


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Danke Davatar, für deine Hilfe. ich kenne mich nicht soo gut mit der Geschichte der Christen über die Jahrunderte von Römischen reich bis im Mittelalter und weiter nicht so aus.  




> Und gerade da würde es Dir enorm helfen zu wissen! Denn wie gesagt: das ist der Papst, der Kondome und Abtreibungen verbietet und das sind einzelne Religionsführer die die Religionsfreiheit des Menschen einschränken. Ein Protestant wird Dir keinen Glauben aufzwingen wollen (naja auch da gibts Fanatiker aber solche gibts in jeder Glaubensgemeinschaft und ebenfalls in jeder politisch angargierten Gemeinschaft), aber anbieten mit ihm darüber zu diskutieren und ihm seinen Weg zu zeigen, wenn Du möchtest. Jetzt klinge ich grad extrem nach Werbeträger der Protestanten, soll so eigentlich nicht sein. Ich möchte lediglich aufzeigen dass es extreme Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Glaubensrichtungen gibt.



Und hiermit drückst du ales aus, was ich mit meinen stümperhaften Worte versuche zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sowieso vergleiche ich Christsein ein bisschen mit Fussbal. Nicht in allen Facetten, aber in dieser^^

Ein Christ ist wie ein Fussballspieler in der Nationalmannschaft. Wenn du im Clup bist, bist du dabei! Du gehörst dazu! Aber was nützt es der Mannschaft, wenn du dabei bist, aber immer nur auf der Ersatzbank hockst? Geh raus und spiel!



> Die Frage ist nicht: wie würde die Welt ohne Christen aussehen, sondern: was kannst Du als Christ dafür tun um die Welt zu verbessern, wenn es ihr Deiner Meinung nach so schlecht geht?



Ich versuche doch bereits schon, die Welt zu verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihr gehört auch dazu^^

Sowieso bin ich nur noch auf Buffed.de wegen der Gemeinschaft, wegen den Menschen, die hier sind.
Und ihr habt tolle Themen zu Diskutieren und zu Philosophieren^^Es gefällt mir hier


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Aber ich glaube es gibt wichtigere Dinge als der Gemeinschaft von Buffed zu helfen, wenn du der Welt helfen willst.

Ganz nebenher finde ich es immer fraglich bei Dingen wie Abtreibung, Kondom, Inzest etc. mit dem Glauben zu argumentieren. Ich finde damit macht man es sich zu leicht. Man sollte eher auf seine Vernunft hören und darauf was sein eigenes Gewissen sagt, wenn man in so eine Situation kommt und nicht sagen "Der Papst hat gesagt ich darf keine Kondome benutzen, also lass ichs".

//Edit: und mal ganz nebenbei: Benji, nutze doch bitte die Edit-Funktion. Danke.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

> Ganz nebenher finde ich es immer fraglich bei Dingen wie Abtreibung, Kondom, Inzest etc. mit dem Glauben zu argumentieren. Ich finde damit macht man es sich zu leicht. Man sollte eher auf seine Vernunft hören und darauf was sein eigenes Gewissen sagt, wenn man in so eine Situation kommt und nicht sagen "Der Papst hat gesagt ich darf keine Kondome benutzen, also lass ichs".



Weise Worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich bin ich nicht nur im Buffed.de tätig. Buffed.de is nur ein Beispiel.
Ich selbst gehe 3 Mal in der Woche in die Kirche, und heut is es wieder soweit. Aber ich werde nicht gezwungen oder so. Es bereitet mir Freude, in die Kirche zu gehen und all diese Christen und meine Freunde dort zu sehen^^ Zudem hat die Kirche nicht irgendwie 20 Mitglieder... eher so 2-4'000 ^^ Und man hat dort von anfang an nen guten Draht zu den Leuten dort. Die sind immer freundlich und hilfsbereit. ich selber arbeite auch an der Kirch, schon seit ich 12 war. Weils mir Spass macht^^

Ohne mich würden ne Menge Jugendlicher, keine Hotdogs und leckere Sandwichtoast mehr essen können :/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach, ich liebe meine Kirche. Nicht das Gebäude macht die Kirche aus, sondern die Menschen, die reingehen.

Edit: Jop mach ich^^ Hab eben immer angst, dass meine Edits in den Flames untergehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Also, ich gehe lieber in Kinderheime und verteile Spielzeug, dass ich gesammelt habe oder helfe der alten Dame von nebenan die Taschen hochzutragen und nehme mir ein paar Minuten Zeit um mir anzuhören, dass sie heut wieder so ein Ziehen im linken Bein hat. Ich glaube damit ich der Welt weit mehr geholfen als wenn ich mich in eine Kirche hocke und 2 Stunden dafür bete, dass es der Welt gut geht. Was ich damit sagen will ist: Ich brauche keinen Gott der mir sagt, dass ich gutes tun soll. Ich brauche keine Religion um einen "inneren Kompass" für gut und falsch zu haben. Wenn es dein Weg ist ist es in Ordnung, aber es ist lange nicht der einzige und auch ohne Glauben kann man richtiges tun.



> Ohne mich würden ne Menge Jugendlicher, keine Hotdogs und leckere Sandwichtoast mehr essen können :/



Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du willst, dass man darüber redet solltest du so argumentieren dass es jeder versteht ohne dein Leben zu kennen.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

öööh. Ich arbeite in einem selbstständigem Kiosk in der Kirche und verkaufe dort zu trinken, zu essen, und eben die Hot-dogs und Toast, sind so beliebt, weil wir eben alles am billigsten verkaufen bei uns in der Nöhe^^Natürlich teurer als AldiProdukte oder so, aber jeder mag sie eben^^unsere Toasts sind berühmt :O

Fehlt noch was? Achja, muss Hausaufgaben fertigmachen! Bald is schule!

Edit: Ich würd gerne noch weiterposten und ein paar dinge mehr erklären, wie es so abläuft in unserer Kirche, aber die Zeit drängt. ihr müsst euch gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal setze ich Smileys, damit man die Sache nicht so ernst nimmt. TonkPils. Oder man meint es Ironisch. beachte dies bitte


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weise Worte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das klingt schon leicht fanatisch und löst in mir einen gewissen Brechreiz aus...


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Hm, okay.... du jobst in nem Kiosk. Finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt weltverbesserisch *hüstel*.

Außerdem hat das ganze immer weniger mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Etwas zum Inzest zu sagen ist eh schwer, da immer wieder eine andere Geschichte dahinter steht. Ich bin von daher recht meinungsfrei und offen, was das Thema angeht, solange man keine Kinder mit hinein zieht und es auf beiderseitigem Einverständnis geschieht (und alle erwachsen sind... selbstverständlich).


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

... noch kleine Aussage. Der Kiosk führen meine geschwister und ich und wir benutzen den Erlös widerrum für die Kirche, oder um mehr Lebensmittel einkaufen zu können. Und streichen keinesfalls irgendwas für uns ab! ich hab noch nie was daran verdient und arbeite schon seit 5 Jahren. Zudem ist die bezeichnung "Kiosk" Wirklich nur dafür da, damit man ungefähr weiss, um was es sich handelt.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Stimmt wollt auch grad sagen dass wir mittlerweile weit abgedriftet sind.
Ich finde das Gesetz sinnvoll, da damit wie gesagt die Kinder geschützt werden sollen. Aber von mir aus kann sich der Typ auch sterilisieren lassen, dann würd mich auch nicht wirklich stören was die machen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich ganz klar. Ohne Religionen hätten wir genauso viele Kriege wie jetzt auf der Welt. Man würde sie nur mit anderen Gründen rechtfertigen als mit der Religion. Hunger hingegen gäbe es vermutlich noch wesentlich mehr. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die Hilfswerke da alles zusammenbringen und leisten. Und die meisten (oder vermutlich alle) Hilfswerke werden mit religiösem Gedankengut gegründet und geprägt. Aber Hauptsache immer nur das Schlechte sehen...
> 
> 
> Bitte korrigiere "wir" zu "wir Katholiken" oder "viele von uns Katholiken". Nicht alle Christen finden gut was der Papst da sagt, erst recht nicht die nicht katholischen Christen.


/zustimmung 

aber ueber dieses them HIER zu diskutieren ist der schwachsinn obenhin.
hier werden von Uebermotivirten Religionshassern ueber kranke fanatische Religionsspinner alle angetreten sein, aber sogut wie keiner der auch nur daran denkt, seine meinung zu aendern, egal welche argumente ein anderer auch bringt


----------



## Falathrim (7. April 2009)

Inzest?
No, thanks. Außer eben die Leute lassen sich sterilisieren usw. Dann ist es mir egal, jeder muss seine Triebe ausleben wie er will. Dass man dafür ins Gefängnis soll ist aber lächerlich.


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

Mhm also geht es euch um den Schutz der Kinder?

Warum dürfen dann Frauen auch Kinder bekommen wenn sie schon ziemlich alt sind (steigert ja auch die Risiken)?
Warum sind dann nicht für Paare allgemein Tests vorgeschrieben um sicherzustellen dass die Kinder nicht mit vorhersehbaren Defekten auf die Welt kommen?
Warum werden Familien nicht prinzipiell wie z.B. bei Adoptionen daraufhin überprüft ob sie Kinder haben dürfen?
Warum dürfen alleinstehende Frauen Kinder bekommen?
Die Chance dass rezessiv vererbbare Krankheiten an Kinder weitergegeben werden ist bei Inzest höher. Dennoch haben nicht verwandte Paare genauso die Möglichkeit die entsprechende Krankheit an ihre Kinder weiterzugeben. Welche %-Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hier akzeptabel?

Man kann das also mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Fragen weiterspinnen.


Ach ja:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inzesttabu


> So müssen heiratswillige Paare in Saudi-Arabien, ob verwandt oder nicht, sich Gen-Tests unterziehen. Die Tests geben Aufschluss über die mögliche Gefährdung der künftigen Nachkommenschaft durch eine genetisch bedingte Sichelzellen- oder Mittelmeeranämie. Bei Gefährdung wird die Eheschließung verhindert.[7] In Deutschland ist es gesetzlich erlaubt, dass Cousin und Cousine geschlechtliche Beziehungen haben und heiraten.


Stehn auch noch paar interesante Sachen drin.


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Papst ist auch nur ein Christ. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Der einzige unterschied besteht in der Illusion, dass viele von den Katholiken, ihn als *wichtigen* Menschen ansehen...
> 
> Gottes Wort ist Gesetz, nicht das Wort des Papstes. Und Gottes Wort ist festgehalten in der Bibel. Ihr meint soviel über Christen zu wissen? Wann habt ihr das letzte mal eine Bibel in der Hand?
> ...


Ich hatte noch nie eine Bibel in der Hand und werde es auch nie tun. Gottes Wort gleich Gesetz? Für mich nicht.



Davatar schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich ganz klar. Ohne Religionen hätten wir genauso viele Kriege wie jetzt auf der Welt. Man würde sie nur mit anderen Gründen rechtfertigen als mit der Religion. Hunger hingegen gäbe es vermutlich noch wesentlich mehr. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die Hilfswerke da alles zusammenbringen und leisten. Und die meisten (oder vermutlich alle) Hilfswerke werden mit religiösem Gedankengut gegründet und geprägt. Aber Hauptsache immer nur das Schlechte sehen...
> 
> 
> Bitte korrigiere "wir" zu "wir Katholiken" oder "viele von uns Katholiken". Nicht alle Christen finden gut was der Papst da sagt, erst recht nicht die nicht katholischen Christen.


Das mit den Kriege, das Gleiche könntest du auch bei den Hilfswerken sagen.
Also würde man einfach andere Gründe für die Hilfswerke finden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Problem ist, würden die Leute nicht unbedingt in den Himmel wollen würden sie sich einen Dreck umeinander scheren...


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Wenn der Himmel nie erfunden worden wäre, wäre das Problem auch gelöst. (Meine Meinung.)


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das mit den Kriege, das Gleiche könntest du auch bei den Hilfswerken sagen.
> Also würde man einfach andere Gründe für die Hilfswerke finden.


Warum? Warum sollte man anderen Leuten helfen, die irgendwo fern in nem Land wohnen mit dem man überhaupt nichts zu tun hat? Die meisten Hilfswerke (oder vermutlich alle) wurden aus religiösem Hintergrund gegründet, weil da gesagt wird dass man den Armen helfen soll, die in Not sind. Wozu um alles in der Welt sollte man dann noch spenden wenns keine Religionen gäbe, die Dich dazu bewegt einen Teil von dem abzugeben den Du hast? Warum spenden die Leute überhaupt? Es gibt da so ein Sprichwort: "Geben ist seeliger denn nehmen." und nun rate mal woher das kommt...
Vermutlich wäre der Sklaventum heute auch noch gang und gäbe, denn wozu sollte man Sklaven entlassen? "Vor Gott sind alle Menschen gleich, egal welcher Hautfarbe oder welchen Geschlechts." DAS ist doch auch der Grundgedanke der Anti-Sklavereibewegungen und der Gleichberechtigungsfragen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

wie isn das eigentlich mit blaublütern? die dürfen doch inzest betreiben oder nich?

aber generell ist mir sowas recht egal, die natur regelt schon, dass sowas nit all zu oft vorkommt^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass es schwachsinnig ist, den Mann deswegen ins Gefängniss zu stecken. Es ist der schnellste Weg, aber keinesfalls der Klügste.


und OT: Schaut mal nach, warum es in Rom im Kolloseum keine Gladiatorenkämpfe mehr stattfinden... denkt ihr, die haben von alleine damit aufgehört?


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

ich finde es schon irgentwie kaese warum sollen da irgentwelche schaedigungen auftreten???? Ist mir raetselhaft. Und dan ihn noch in Gefaengnis stecken is totaler quatsch.

Ich wuere es aber trotzdem nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loraywow (7. April 2009)

Richtig so!


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ich finde es schon irgentwie kaese warum sollen da irgentwelche schaedigungen auftreten????



Da mein letzter Biologie Unterricht auch schon 15 Jahre zurücklegt bediene ich mich mal bei Wikipedia:



> In der Genetik gibt es dominante und rezessive Erbfaktoren, die in verschiedenen Allelen vorliegen können. Ein dominanter Erbfaktor setzt sich in der Merkmalsausprägung gegenüber dem rezessiven durch. Damit das rezessive Merkmal in Erscheinung tritt, muss es reinerbig vorliegen. Ein dominantes Merkmal auf dem gleichen Genort darf nicht vorhanden sein.



Der logische Schluss wäre aber dass *alle* Paare eine Untersuchung absolvieren müssten bevor sie Kinder bekommen dürfen. Denn auch nicht Verwandte können dieses Problem haben und miteinander Verwandte eben wiederrum auch nicht.

Und irgendwie zweifle ich daran, dass sowas mit unserem Grundgesetz vereinbar wäre.


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der logische Schluss wäre aber dass *alle* Paare eine Untersuchung absolvieren müssten bevor sie Kinder bekommen dürfen. Denn auch nicht Verwandte können dieses Problem haben und miteinander Verwandte eben wiederrum auch nicht.
> 
> Und irgendwie zweifle ich daran, dass sowas mit unserem Grundgesetz vereinbar wäre.


Das Problem ist nicht das Grundgesetz. Das Problem ist, dass Bürger keine Banken sind. Und Gentests kosten nunmal Geld.

Von daher:
Wird nie eingeführt :>


----------



## Schwartenmaster (8. April 2009)

Wisst ihr alle was ein Dorfdepp ist?

Das ist nicht nur eine Beleidigung für Leute aus eurem Kaff die für nicht sonderlich intelligent gehalten werden, sondern das waren im frühen Mittelalter geistig Zurückgebliebene.
Das waren zu fast 100% Kinder von Geschwistern/miteinander Verwandten.

Das ging teilweise so weit das ganze Dörfer über die Jahre hinweg degenerierten und sich selbst zu Grunde richteten.
Irgendwann hat man dann zusammenhänge festgestellt und bei Hochzeiten den netten Spruch eingeführt: "Wenn jemand etwas gegen die Hochzeit einzuwenden hat, solle er es jetzt sagen oder für immer schweigen."
Das war nochmal die Absicherung falls irgendjemand von einer entfernten Verwandtschaft wusste sonst aber niemand.

Von daher ist es schon Sinnvoll das das zeugen von Kindern unter Verwandten in Deutschland verboten ist.


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Grundgesetz. Das Problem ist, dass Bürger keine Banken sind. Und Gentests kosten nunmal Geld.
> 
> Von daher:
> Wird nie eingeführt :>



Geld kann kaum das Problem sein, immerhin werden ja auch Milliarden für eine Abwrackprämie rausgeworfen.

Rechtliche und ethische Probleme sind hier viel größer. Kann man Menschen dazu zwingen sich genetisch testen zu lassen und kann man ihnen verbieten Kinder zu bekommen?
Bei "normalen" Paaren würde das einen riesen Skandal auslösen, bei Inzest interessiert es aber am Ende keinen. Und diese Leute haben eben auch keine Lobby.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (8. April 2009)

Ich staune immer wieder was für Themen in diesem Forum diskutiert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der logische Schluss wäre aber dass *alle* Paare eine Untersuchung absolvieren müssten bevor sie Kinder bekommen dürfen. Denn auch nicht Verwandte können dieses Problem haben und miteinander Verwandte eben wiederrum auch nicht.





Tikume schrieb:


> Rechtliche und ethische Probleme sind hier viel größer. Kann man Menschen dazu zwingen sich genetisch testen zu lassen und kann man ihnen verbieten Kinder zu bekommen?
> Bei "normalen" Paaren würde das einen riesen Skandal auslösen, bei Inzest interessiert es aber am Ende keinen. Und diese Leute haben eben auch keine Lobby.


Der gesundheitskritische Faktor des möglichen Kindes im Inzestfall dürfte ja klar sein. Wie ich Deine Aussage interpretiere bist Du für "entweder alle oder niemand / lieben und leben lassen". Du solltest dann aber auch der sein, der hinstehen muss und den geschädigten Kindern erklären muss, dass es Missbildungen vorweist weil Mami und Papi...oder soll ich Onkel und Tante sagen? oder Mami und Onkel? oder doch Tante und Papi? ja was denn nun eigentlich? ...nicht auf die innere Vernunft hören konnten und trotz allen vorgegebenen Problemen darauf bestanden haben ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen. Ja ich bin der Meinung das ist gut, dass es verboten ist. Schlussendlich kanns jedem egal sein was die zu Hause tun, aber die Gefahr für einen Misstand eines möglichen Kindes ist einfach zu gewaltig. Daher gehört da ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Mit einer Sterilisierung können die dann tun und lassen was ihnen gefällt.

Daneben gibt es auch noch den psychologischen Effekt. Stell Dir vor, Dir würden eines Tages Deine Eltern erzählen dass sie eigentlich Geschwister sind. Jeder, der Geschwister hat (und nicht in sie verliebt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wird vermutlich nachvollziehen können dass vermutlich Dein gesamtes Weltbild zusammenbrechen würde. Es ist einfach nicht normal, sexuelle Empfindungen gegenüber Geschwistern zu haben, das ergibt sich automatisch in der Entwicklung eines Menschen. Drum kommt auch meist auf die Frage "Sieht denn Deine Schwester/Dein Bruder gut aus?" die Antwort "Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.".

Gut, nun nachdem wir das Kind körperlich und geistig geschädigt haben können wir es ja trotzdem noch grossziehen. Danach kommt noch das Tabuthema von dem die meisten Leuten denken dass der Schritt dann auch nicht mehr viel weiter wäre: Wenn ja schon die Eltern, die eigentlich Geschwister sind miteinander geschlafen haben ist der Sprung zu Eltern-Kind vermutlich auch nicht mehr so riesig.

Zuletzt wurde das physisch und psychisch geschädigt und dann auch noch misshandelt...tolle Leistung.
Natürlich ist das ein Extremfall, aber das ist nunmal was die Gesellschaft denkt und vermutlich ist das auch nicht so weit von der Realität entfernt.


Bezüglich Geburtenkontrolle:
Bloss weil es nach westlichem Gedankengut verpönt ist heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es nicht angewandt wird. Gibt diverse Länder in denen Geburtenkontrolle durchgeführt wird, auf welche Art auch immer. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist steht hier ausser Frage, das ist lediglich eine Anmerkung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Geld kann kaum das Problem sein, immerhin werden ja auch Milliarden für eine Abwrackprämie rausgeworfen.
> 
> Rechtliche und ethische Probleme sind hier viel größer. Kann man Menschen dazu zwingen sich genetisch testen zu lassen und kann man ihnen verbieten Kinder zu bekommen?
> Bei "normalen" Paaren würde das einen riesen Skandal auslösen, bei Inzest interessiert es aber am Ende keinen. Und diese Leute haben eben auch keine Lobby.


Die Abwrackprämie kurbelt ja auch die Autoindustrie an ;D

Naja im Allgemeinen haben die aus genetischen Gründen behinderten Menschen keine Lobby. Von daher wird das, wie du schon sagst, kaum eingeführt werden. Außerdem wär es taktisch unklug von der Regierung, manchen Menschen zu verbieten, Kinder zu bekommen, wo wir eh einen Kindermangel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (8. April 2009)

Ich finde es sollte ne Strafe geben wenn dann ein behindertes Kind zur Welt kommt, obwohl dann müssen die Eltern Strafe zahlen und haben kein Geld für das Kind, also is das auch nicht gut und wenn bei nem behinderten Kind auch noch Mama oder Papa im Gefängnis ist dann wirds eh unschön


----------

